# Diy plow on skid steer



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

so I fabbed this yesterday 
im not to sure hwo to go about the hydrolics I have a aux line on the skid, is there a cetain amount of pressure the plow cylinders can hold, how to reduce the pressure??
what you guys think??


----------



## Jack_Frost (Oct 11, 2014)

I think the top "bar" should be a chain ,, this will alow the plow to float over bumps and makes it alot more easy to plow clean and follow pavement ,,, the hydraulic lines are easy most skids have extra hook ups on arm you just need to extend the lines, and get proper fittings to plug in , they work in a forward back flow, and it works well with 2 rams , but you will have to much pressure/ flow , so you can buy a lil washer like fitting that go's in line ,, it will slow everything down and make the plow not move to fast , I did one once the lil hole in the washer is small small like a pin hole almost ,,, I found mine at a farm implament dealer ,,,, I hope that helps


----------



## Jack_Frost (Oct 11, 2014)

p s ,, the skid will not have to much pressure , it will just have to much flow ,,,, that's what the lil washer type fitting to slow down


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice plate! I did the washer and a cross over relief valve. My valve has a flow adjustment on it too. I tried the chain and didn't like it, down pressure is the way to go.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Looks cool, good luck with it.


----------



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks guys i have yet to do anything with the hydrolics this week was busy but probley tmw i will be going to try to find the pieces i need to slow down the flow ! 

I will post picks when finished


----------

